# My kitty menagerie



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Here's some pics of my kitties. I recently got a digital camera and have been going nuts taking pictures  (my opologies if you are on dial up)

Chester (he's 18 but still doing pretty good):

























Lizzy (she's 15, dumb as a rock, but still really sweet):

























Jupiter (she's almost 2. We adopted her from the shelter a little over a year ago):

























Emily (she's almost a year old. We adopted her from the shelter back in March):

























-Chelle


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

And just for the heck of it, here are a couple of my more "artsy" type pictures.



















(this one would have been even better if Jupiter hadn't moved at the last second :roll: )


















-Chelle


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great pictures, Chelle, and beautiful kitties!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Those pictures are great! I love the artsy ones! Very cool!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cats!! You take great pictures!!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow! What great pictures. I also have a cat named Chester  . You have very cute kitties!


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks everyone. 

-Chelle


----------



## Yanikin (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, they're so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Beautiful cats... Seem to have Hymalayan/Maine **** influences. I love long haired cats.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 20, 2003)

Our vet thinks Lizzy is a Main **** (or at least part).

We think Chester might be part siamese because he has the same build (just under long grey fur).

And we're pretty sure Emily is a ragdoll (or at least part) because she goes limp when we pick her up. I love her tortie points. 

-Chelle


----------



## HelloBeautiful (Jun 4, 2003)

Lizzy looks alot like this nowegian forest cat we had. The only difference is that he was grey and white. How much does Lizzy way?


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Love your pics Chelle... Your cats are beautiful and looking very youthful (like Chester & Lizzy)... might I add. I hope my Marbles aged as gracefully as your kitties....


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Nice Pics!!! Pretty kitties.


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

Such beautiful kitties!! Great photo!!


----------

